# Marriage as a restaurant



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

Probably a repost, though it made me laugh so I thought I would post it here anyway in the hope it gives at least one other man a much needed chuckle.


-------------------



> I really enjoyed a discussion that cropped up in the manosphere yesterday starting with the inimitable Dalrock, and slowly expanded by one of his anonymous readers, and then by Hawaiian Libertarian.
> 
> It started with Dalrock’s development of a metaphor of marriage as a dining experience:
> 
> ...


Which was then expanded by an Anonymous reader:



> "Dalrock, although your analogy is interesting, it is incomplete. You need to include the whole picture.
> 
> And that is, some number of couples in the restaurant suddenly leave; the woman stands up, shrieks to the management that her escort is simply beastly, and a couple of pug-ugly bouncers come, rough him up, take his wallet, beat the snot out of him, and throw him out the back door into the alley. She stays for a while, paying for the meal out of his wallet, and then slowly walks out the front door, to cruise around the barbecue grills for a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Thats pretty awesome.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Amusing. Bitter but amusing none-the-less. 

The real question, this “fine restaurant” do they have a kids menu?

Chicken nuggets, French fries and chocolate milk. Crayons and something to doodle on are helpful too.

Cause, I’m just saying, maybe being happily married is really more like eating at Denny’s than Brennan’s. :smcowboy:


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Why do I suddenly wish I was only a waiter in the restaurant?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Just ran across this, funny, sad and true. Should have been posted in CWI and divorce sections.


----------



## pb76no (Nov 1, 2012)

To extend the metaphor, while the restaurant business may be faltering, the bar seems to be doing quite well. A number of the male & female diners can be seen sneaking out to the bar to have a drink with OS patrons of the bar. Sometimes they even get a separate table at the bar - same food, just a different atomosphere.


----------

